# Park Assist



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Audi parking system plus, with park assist. In addition to parking system plus front and rear with selected display: -
- Ultrasonic sensors are used to search for parking spaces by the roadside and the system calculates the ideal parking path for
reverse and parallel parking spaces
- The steering action is performed almost automatically
- Assisted parking is now even possible in smaller parking spaces and bend areas, and the system will park the car in several moves
if required
- Steering is done by the vehicle, while the driver only needs to accelerate and apply the brakes
- Additional sensors indicate obstacles detected all around and at the side of the vehicle, and warn the driver, making parking easier
and safer by setting the correct steering angle

Does anyone have any experience of using this? Is it any good? sounds a bit dodgy to me


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Read about the Park Assist on a new A3 in this post:

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=735713

The owner was impressed.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A nice review but looking at some of the pics the parking spaces were very generous spaces. And that's the sort of think you see on the TV ads for cars with this function. 
What I would like to know is how does the system cope with those very tight parking spots where you have to approach it at just right angle and then requires a bit of back and forth to tuck in nicely. Can the auto system cope with that or does it give up and say "Cannot compute"?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

The Park Assist on a Tiguan was demonstrated to my wife and I by a VW saleswoman a couple of months ago. She found a random space and the car steered itself backwards into it, no issues, having calculated it would fit as we drove past a row of parked cars. It wasn't a huge space either. You may well have driven past it thinking it wouldn't fit.

Personally, my thoughts were that I still had to apply the power and brake and I might get confused as to what part the car was taking in the whole thing?

Like parking sensors, you can assume all is well when it isn't. My Merc E Class had front sensors yet it was me who decided to stop when parking against a wall in an underground car park - they didn't beep. When I got out I was only an inch from the wall!

Think ahead to when we won't take any part in driving and are all passengers... how safe will you feel then?

:?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good point that David. Likewise the slim post that lines up between 2 parking sensors, picked up at first and then disappears off the map ..... bang!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

BaTTyboy said:


> Does anyone have any experience of using this? Is it any good? sounds a bit dodgy to me


I have it on my new A3 1.4TFSI COD Sportback and I tried it out in the dealers car park when I collected the car last week. It is amazing to see the wheel twirl this way and that! I think it needs 25cm front and rear. It also works for perpendicular spaces as well as parallel parking. It was only £230 extra over the front/rear parking system plus and as I'm a glutton for technology I had to have it.

See it in action at:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=735713

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have had park assist on my last two cars.

It will get into _really tight_ gaps - smaller than I would try! only used it half a dozen times in the last 4 years... but when you do use it it's really helpful..If the gap is not big enough then the car will not recognise it, simply drive on to the next gap.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I would never park in such a tight spot, even if it was done robotically for me. The person in front of you and the person in the back of you must then deal with the tiny gap that you unpolitely left them. It's a good invitation for vandalism though, if that's what you're after.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So does Park Assist aslo help you get OUT of a tight paking spot as well? You know like when someone has parked right up tight behind you and there's little room up front to move as well.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> So does Park Assist aslo help you get OUT of a tight paking spot as well? You know like when someone has parked right up tight behind you and there's little room up front to move as well.


Yes it does. It does the same thing for exiting a parallel parking space (but not perpendicular).I think the distance required is 25cm front and rear.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

glospete said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > So does Park Assist aslo help you get OUT of a tight paking spot as well? You know like when someone has parked right up tight behind you and there's little room up front to move as well.
> ...


Thanks for that. Interesting to know.


----------

